# Official: Paul Daley v Rory McDonald Booked for Bellator London



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829701410488930305
Ok, so the MVP fight is not taking place.

This is a bad fight for Paul Daley, unless he can catch Rory on his feet he will be finished on the ground.

You could argue this card holds more value over UFC London for Brits, especially if they get MVP on the card too.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rory needs to make this look like Koscheck/Daley. If he stands in the pocket like he did with Lawler, he goes down hard.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonder what odds we can get on Rory geting his nose splatted again?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Killz said:


> Wonder what odds we can get on Rory geting his nose splatted again?


This. If this ends up standing up it could be quite even, it's not a given that Rory gets this to the floor.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I like this fight if it stays standing. Rory can take down Daley and make it a boring fight very easily if he wants but I'm hoping he bangs it out.


----------

